

Physically Based Camera Rendering - itamarb
http://extremeistan.wordpress.com/2014/09/24/physically-based-camera-rendering/

======
corysama
The best video game camera simulation that I've seen described is the GDC 2009
talk "STAR OCEAN 4 : Flexible Shader Management and Post-processing" from
[http://research.tri-ace.com/](http://research.tri-ace.com/) It's unfortunate
that applying such realistic methods to such anime-like characters produces
such a creepy effect (reminiscent of "real dolls" IMHO)

I'm not sure if the researchers at Tri-Ace are related to those at
[http://www.siliconstudio.co.jp/nex-
gen/en/](http://www.siliconstudio.co.jp/nex-gen/en/) but, I wouldn't be
surprised.

~~~
angersock
Thanks for the links!

------
anon4
I would love to see something that's more like "Physically Based Eye
Rendering" \- rendering what your eyes would see and transmitting it through
the monitor at the best quality possible, rather than rendering what a camera
would see.

~~~
dharma1
how would that work? To start off, eyes have much higher dynamic range than
monitors

~~~
anon4
For starters, stop it with the depth-of-field and lens flare and chromatic
aberration. At least for motion blur most attempts are at simulating normal
motion blur, rather than the staccato motion blur you get from a shutter.

A cool thing would be to do DoF combined with eye tracking and focus exactly
where I'm looking at the scene.

------
ryandvm
I always thought it was amusing to see lens flare, which is axiomatically a
camera effect, on first-person-shooters.

~~~
subb
I think the primary reason is just that when you play an FPS, you are looking
at a screen, which is the same as looking at the TV when you watch a movie. In
this real world setting, your brain is used to see all those effects.

A FPS for a VR headset however should try to mimic the eye instead, because I
think it'll be more apparent that those effects shouldn't be there.

------
mustardgas
Why simulate all the flaws of real cameras? This doesn't add anything to
realism imo.

------
fffrad
This is great, too bad the demo was too intensive for my laptop.

